# Chagrin Steel 3/17/05



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

This Steelie fell for a waxie tipped flo red head/black body mini foo draging bottom.









The river had good color,visability about 2-3 feet,and good flow.This is the 2nd one this year;caught the other tues of this week. 

Seen another fella pull in two just before I caught mine;just before dusk


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I've heard with all this sun we're getting that dusk/dawn is the time to go...
What area are you fishing? I have not fished there for over 20 years!!!
I see you must have went by yourself...
I have yet to take a photo of any I have caught because I did not want to keep the males (all I have caught are males) and did not want to take a photo like yours then try to release it... Can't wait to take one like yours thought that means I'll have my female and can stock up on some much needed eggs...
CONGRATS man!!!


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

You can take a picture like that and still release the fish. You just have to make sure your camera isn't tucked away so far that you can't get to it quickly, so you don't keep the fish out too long.

Joel


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey Joel...
I'd rather not take the chance of losing too much protective slim off or have a small scrap occur and do irreversible damage down the road...
I took a small spill last week and lucky I had my camera in its waterproof case or it would have been history


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

In this cold weather the fish will be fine out of water long enough to take a picture. That is unless you have to run a mile back to your car to get the camera.


----------



## joel_fishes (Apr 26, 2004)

Turkey hunter,
Do you just release them while they are still in the water? I normally just beach mine, then put them back in.

Joel


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

*Use barbless hooks or circle hooks, or pinch the barb flat with pliers. If you use a net, use one made of cotton mesh or rubber. It is less harmful to fish scales, gills and eyes.

Do not ever throw your fish or toss it in the water. It may hit an object in the water or stun the fish.

Wet your hands before handling fish. Dry hands and gloves will remove its protective mucous (slime) coating and scales. These protective layers help prevent infection by waterborne disease's. Do not beach a fish or let it flop around the deck of the boat. Try not to remove the fish from the water. If you must, be quick and gentle, do not squeeze the fish. Needle nose pliers, hemostats, de-hookers etc., will speed up the removal of a deep set hook.

If you are fishing in a river or stream, hold the fish facing the current. Be patient and give the fish as much time as it needs to recover and swim away on its own. Take the fish to slow water when in a Drift boat. Impotant: Maximum time out of the water should be less than 15 seconds. Use heavy tackle to bring fish in quickly. Be more careful when the water temperature is above 70 F. June July Aug can be the worst times to fish because of the extream heat!The colder months of the year are the best times to catch and release!*

So I pretty much have followed guidelines like these when I fish... I figure its better to be safe then sorry...


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

She was handled w/wet cold wet hands (no net w/ me). On the rocks two minutes tops;and tail resuscitated for five minutes.She can give somebody else the good fight next time!
atrkyhntr ; Was up by the north chagrin reservation;off the beatin path if you know what i mean.
Heading down this evening;the chagrins flow chart shows just under 700 cfs;might be a little tough to fish; but i'll just add a little more weight.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Hey GOOD LUCK man and post some pics...
I can't get out till Mon and will need the fix


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I started using a net after a buddy gave one as a b-day present. This net doesn't have knots and is soft so it won't hurt the fish. What is nice is you can keep the fish in the water while you remove the hook and until your ready for the pics. They swim away almost immediately once released.


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

This one fell for the same thing.....The river was up more than yesterday...... One foot visibility......But still fishable...










This says it all 










Also had a visitor










Can't post photo now.....Something is not working with the " my photo upload".......will try later.
Looks like the Photo Post is back up.......... Thank you administrators!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

cool... I need the fix bro...
I hope to get out b4 the rain hits then after that maybe we'll get some new blood in the rivers...


----------



## Fish Tale (Apr 12, 2004)

Bump!
Was able to post photos again.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

NIce pics man...


----------

